# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है थाइरोइड जांचने के तरीके |

## Apurv Sharma

"*थायराइड एक तरह की ग्रंथि होती है जो गले में बिल्कुल सामने की ओर होती है। यह ग्रंथि आपके शरीर के मेटाबॉल्जिम को नियंत्रण करती है। यानी जो भोजन हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है।*" 
 और क्या अप जानते है थाइरोइड जनसँख्या के १ % भाग को प्रभावित करता है इस्सलिये जैसे ही इस का पता चले तुरंत जाँच कराये |
थाइराइड के फंक्शन की जांच (Thyroid Function Tests-TFTs) की जांच बहुत सामान्य है। टीएफटी की जांच सामान्य बीमारियों जैसे बुखार और थकान में भी की जाती है। थाइराइड की जांच किसी अच्छे डॉक्टर की सलाह पर ही प्रयोगशाला में करवाना चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है थाइराइड जांच के तरीके -* 

*फिजियोलॉजी -*
थाइराइड ग्रंथि से हाइपोथैलमस, पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथियां और थाइराइड सभी मिलकर थाइरॉक्सिन (Thyroxine-T4) और ट्राइआयोडोथाइरोन  इन (Triiiodothyronine-T3) के निर्माण में सहयोग करते हैं। थाइराइड को उकसाने वाले हार्मोन थाइराइड से टी-3 और टी-4 को छोडते हैं। थाइरॉक्सिन या टी-4 थाइराइड से* निकलने वाला मुख्य हार्मोन है। फिजियोलॉजी के जरिए इन हार्मोन की जांच लैब में की जाती है जिससे थाइराइड का पता लगता है। इसलिए थाइराइड की समस्या होने पर रोगी को फिजियोलॉजी करवाना चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*स्क्रीनिंग -* 
एक अन्य तकनीक भी है जिस से आप थाइरोइड की जाँच कर सकते है और वो है "स्क्रीनिंग "| स्क्रीनिंग के जरिए थाइराइड से ग्रस्त मरीज की पूरी तरह से पॉजिटिव जांच संभव नहीं होती है लेकिन कई मामलों में थाइराइड के मरीज के लिए स्क्रीनिंग भी फायदेमंद होती है। थाइराइड के जन्मजात मरीज और शिशुओं की स्क्रीनिंग जांच से थाइराइड का पता लग जाता है। मधुमेह रोगियों (टाइप-1 और टाइप-2) में स्क्रीइनिंग से थाइराइड की जांच संभव है। टाइप-1 मधुमेह से पीडित महिला और बच्चा होने के तीन महीने बाद महिला की स्क्रीनिंग थाइराइड के लिए की जा सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थाइराइड फंक्श न टेस्ट्स (टीएफटी) - 

*थाइराइड से ग्रस्त मरीज के लिए थाइराइड फंक्शन टेस्ट  (TFTs) भी  किया जाता है। इस जांच से यह पता चल जाता है कि मरीज हाइपोथाइराइड है या हाइपरथाइराइड। इसके लिए इस टेस्ट में थाइराइड को उकसाने वाले हार्मोन (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone-TSH) की जांच की जाती है। 80-90 प्रतिशत मरीजों में टीएसएच सीरम ज्यादा घातक होता है। हाइपोथाइराजिड्म से ग्रस्त मरीज में टीएसएच का स्तर बढता है और हाइपरथाइराजिड्म के मरीज में टीएसएच का स्तर घटता है। टीएफटी जांच से टीएसएच सीरम की संवेदनशीलता का पता चलता है जिससे थाइराइड के मरीज का इलाज समय से पहले किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*व्यक्ति के निगरानी करके -* 
यह तो एक बहुत ही सामान्य तरीका है जिस में हम थाइराइड के मरीज के व्यवहार को देखकर कुछ हद तक थाइराइड की जांच की जा सकती है। प्रसव के बाद महिला के स्*वास्*थ्*य को देखकर थाइराइड का पता लगाया जा सकता है। टाइप-1 मधुमेह से ग्रसित लोगों के दैनिक क्रियाकलापों को देखकर, गर्दन को हिलाने में या इधर-उधर देखने में दिक्कत होने पर, कई दिनों सामान्य स्*वास्*थ्*य समस्*या फीवर या सर्दी-जुकाम आदि के द्वारा इसकी जांच की जा सकती है।

----------

